
Ask HN: Tools of the Trade, 2017 edition - devscreen
It&#x27;s been a while since the last good &quot;Tools of the Trade&quot; and no doubt there are better options out there now. So what tools are you using to build your side project &#x2F; startup with now?<p>Previous Threads:<p>- original 2010 thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=1769910<p>- 2013 edition: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=5235137<p>- 2014 edition: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8028704
======
indescions_2017
Google Cloud has been a great partner. My usage is nowhere near the level of
some of their customers (yet). Such as a certain 10 PB real-time photo sharing
app that recently went public. But I trust the service enough to (almost)
place all my eggs in their basket.

The other service that has integrated nicely is the Stripe API. Being able to
drill down into every segment of the payment processing pipeline. And exposing
webhooks for digital goods markets. Just allows you to improve the user
experience by 10X.

Still searching for the next-next-gen comms platform to blow me away. After
falling out of love with Slack / Discourse / Telegram / Gitter. Something
minimal is desired. Maybe a modern throw back to IRC / NNTP / ?

------
syllogism
As a (reluctant) new-comer to dev ops, Hashicorp's suite seems to be the only
stuff that isn't fucked.

Packer + Terraform, and then if you them them Nomad, Consul and Vault.

You pretty much have to do everything their way, but at least everything
mostly works, and if one of the tools gets deprecated there will be an obvious
answer.

------
symfony_
.net developer by trade, side project is .net as well but with a twist:

Webserver; Azure ubuntu VM, nginx reverse proxy.

Application: asp.net core 2 MVC backend, plain old html/jquery frontend.
Really want to upgrade to VueJS/Typescript just to see whats up.

DB: A managed database on Azure

------
jetti
Elixir side project that I'm starting to push to production.

Database: RDS MySql instance (though may switch to another db soon)

Hosting: Gigalixir hosting

------
sotojuan
I don't currently have any (serious) side projects but I play around with
Elixir and if I were to build a tech business or money-generating side project
I would build it with that language.

------
oblib
CouchDB/PouchDB : I'm pretty happy with how these tools work together.

